# Cat Show Photo Dump



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

First, my brag. Tiikiri, aka "Blue Isles Year of the Tiger" picked up 46 points towards his grand premiership!!
There were a lot of premiers and he went best all breed premier twice. I am so grateful to Linda Alexander of Blue Isles cattery for being a mentor and letting me purchase such a high quality kitten.
On to the pictures.
Sorry longhaired cat lovers, I was watching the shorthair classes so that's what I have pictures of.










Number 165 was the lucky one this weekend. He is waiting his turn,










First judge of the day.










Another one that really liked him.










Tiikiri's first cousin in the kitten class. The resemblance is incredible.










One more of cousin Kitten. I can't remember his name.










This is Java, Linda's championship cat she is campaigning. She is a chocolate point. In the background you can see a seal point for color reference.










Our major competition for the day was this gorgeous Ocicat. He and Tiikiri were sharing the winning.










He was a total trip. Kept playing with the Japanese bobtail through the cage.









Here is the cute little Jap Bob by himself.










Another competitor, The Singapaura.










Here's a Birman. She was 9 months old.









Russian Blue









Exotic









Adorable little devon rex kitten.










The obvious conformation difference between a Tonkinese and a Siamese.










And lastly, Mr. Bigglesworth, Dr. Evil's cat. 

Hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of the cat show! Your Tiikiri is stunning and quite regal in appearance. The picture of the Ocicat and Japanese Bobtail playing was so cute.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in love with the Japanese Bobtail!!! Of course, Tiikiri is gorgeous as well!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the Devon Rex kitten!

(Your "Birman" isn't one. _Burmese_ maybe?)


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Love the Devon Rex kitten!
> 
> (Your "Birman" isn't one. _Burmese_ maybe?)


Should have read the catalog. It is a Burmese. Not fond of them. In profile they have no face... it's flat like the exotic.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gr8 pics! of course of_ loooved_ the Devon kitty....very sweet! Love the Singapura too, quite rare and so elegant. Burmese it was and not Birman. I know what you mean about their flat faces, I prefer the "traditional" Burmese where they're not as extreme. Very nice Jap Bob ---- lively and playful as a Ocicat. It's always amusing when the cats act up behind the judges' backs or on the table. Congrats on your wins! very nice and well deserved, beautiful example of the breed.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Love the pics! To show my ignorance, in your pic of the Siamese and Tonkinese side by side, which is which? I think I know, but just want to be sure.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Great Pics! Thanx for sharing them!


----------

